# 54mm portafilter



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

The sage 54mm portafilter, anybody know how to get the plastic insert out of it, if its possible, without having the whole thing chopped up into a bottomless version.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Iris said:


> The sage 54mm portafilter, anybody know how to get the plastic insert out of it, if its possible, without having the whole thing chopped up into a bottomless version.


Really easy. Unscrew your spouts if you haven't already, then use a flat screwdriver or similar to tease the little plastic tabs back through the hole


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

I removed the plastic insert and the coffee sprayed everywhere lol. I think my tamping must have been off and some serious channeling, or maybe its not possible to use it without the plastic insert? Anybody else successfully use the portafilter with the insert removed?


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Iris said:


> I removed the plastic insert and the coffee sprayed everywhere lol. I think my tamping must have been off and some serious channeling, or maybe its not possible to use it without the plastic insert? Anybody else successfully use the portafilter with the insert removed?


Yes. I used mine without the plastic insert from day one. It's best without the insert for temperature stability.

Confused how it would spray everywhere if you're using a spouted PF?


----------



## jonf (Nov 17, 2018)

It might appear to be spraying because the plastic insert has some small channelling ridges to direct the flow more evenly?

I've seen more evidence of an uneven flow without the plastic insert, mainly with a single basket. Double basket normally runs beautifully...


----------

